

WSU Researchers Use High Pressures to Create Super Battery - scotty79
http://www.wsunews.wsu.edu/pages/publications.asp?Action=Detail&PublicationID=20580&TypeID=1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1487982>

which already has some discussion.

------
axiom
"future applications include creating a new class of energetic materials or
fuels, an energy storage device, super-oxidizing materials for destroying
chemical and biological agents, and high-temperature superconductors."

Other applications of the material include curing cancer, solving the problem
of world hunger, and getting fat research grants from the NSF.

------
guscost
Why do they keep comparing it to nuclear energy, though? I have 2 questions.
First, how would this energy be liberated, and would that be more energy than
it takes to run a diamond anvil cell? Second, isn't this similar to making a
gun that shoots bullets faster than ever before, and calling that "second only
to light-speed?"

~~~
shasta
> First, how would this energy be liberated, and would that be more energy
> than it takes to run a diamond anvil cell?

Are you asking if they've violated conservation of energy?

~~~
Myrth
Does the nuclear bomb release less energy than was put into it by humans
during the manufacturing process?

EDIT: done being a troll :)

